# I need non-GMO corn



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on some non-GMO corn in the South East? I have checked locally and can find nothing. All the places I have found are in the grain belt and I need close to a ton so, shipping is going to hurt me.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you have a pickup, thats only a bit over 35 bushel, take a road trip someplace.>Thanks Marc


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Got a buddy that planted a few acres of the old open pollinated corn . Think it is on the line of Hickory Kain . He was making the best effort to plant it in an area with trees all around . He also has hard wheat and old style soy beans too .

Don't know how he will come out yet bet he is at least getting prepared and plans on selling some to like minded folks . 

Most of the neighbors think he is nuts i think he is just being smart . :shrug:

Now if you got a truck an a market you might find a way to clear your grain . He has a seed cleaner too. Was talking about looking into sealed five gallon buckets and bagging some too


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

That's awesome Jim! I hope it makes for him.
We didn't do any this year, but I think we may try next year and plant it very late to try to avoid bloom time for everyone else's corn.. but just a small patch.
I don't really have any hope, but we are going to try.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

R.H. Shumways has the largest selection of non GM corns I have every seen offered for sale..up to 50lb bags..20 of which will get you your ton..pricey.. over 2,000.00

Worth looking into, you might get a couple of 50lb bags and grow out to store your own? But with all the choices they offer how in the world will you pick a variety???


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Look for Amish or Mennonite farmers in your area. I expect most still save their own seed.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Look for Amish or Mennonite farmers in your area. I expect most still save their own seed.


Amish and Mennonite farmers cannot control the wind, no matter how firm their faith.

Corn is wind polinated. If the wind is blowing from the west over Bill Brown's Pioneer XX2287 field of corn toward Ezra Miller's field of crib held seed crop from last year's field, Ezra now has a new X-species with GM traits.

Besides, as fanciful as this heart-breaking tale is, the truth is that Amish and Mennonite buy their seed from the same place as the big boys. Same thing goes for spray material. 

So this is not a good option.

Trust me or don't. I only live in the heart of Amish country in Lancaster Pa. right now and work with these people daily. Many of them are close friends of ours


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Baker creek and Fedco both sell only non GMO seed, but shipping could be horrible where you are, and Baker creek may not have the large quantity you need. Fedco may be able to help though. They are a co-op, and they may have growers in your area. If you gave them a call or e-mailed them, they might be able to tell you where you could find it closer to where you are.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have my own seed for next year, it's actually seed that was to be for this year. Between taking care of a family member,2 houses,chickens and knee surgery I was supposed to have. I did not get my corn planted. I and a friend need enough for food now and storage for this next year.
Cyngbeald..Thanks you jared my memory. I have heard of a small Amish community northwest of here. Now I have to find them. Feeling much better now.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Cliff except for shipping i can put you in contact with the guy . And bags on a pallet might not be to bad . Guy is real concerned about big ag messing up the food supply .

They told him Jagger wheat wouldn't grow here said it turned out to be a lie . It grows better than the others he use to plant . He hand sorted his corn seed and hand shelled most of it said he wanted it for taste when it was ground into meal .


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Cliff except for shipping i can put you in contact with the guy . And bags on a pallet might not be to bad . Guy is real concerned about big ag messing up the food supply .
> 
> They told him Jagger wheat wouldn't grow here said it turned out to be a lie . It grows better than the others he use to plant . He hand sorted his corn seed and hand shelled most of it said he wanted it for taste when it was ground into meal .


If he is in Tennessee I might be able to swing that. I will PM you my email address. Do you know wheather he has the yellow or white variety?

I work with a guy that grows GMO corn. He had some ground up to make cornbread with. He said it was the worst cornbread he has ever had. He sells organic hogs to Whole Foods for big dollars and he can hardly keep up with their demand. I told him there was a market to buy Heirloom varieties of corn and he could probably get a very good price for it. After all..People in Durham are paying $4-5 for free range egg and average $22 for a organic chicken:smiley-laughing013:
I figure at those prices I must be eating like a king! (except for my cornbread)


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm acquainted with a farmer in Indiana who has 2k acres and grows non-gmo corn for his dairy cows. He belongs to an offshoot of the Mennonites. Bit too far for me to get corn though.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

hmmm...does he feed that GMO corn he raises to his "organic" HOGS????? I know organic is supposed to deal with pesticides and fertilizers but does it cover GMO too???


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

bee said:


> hmmm...does he feed that GMO corn he raises to his "organic" HOGS????? I know organic is supposed to deal with pesticides and fertilizers but does it cover GMO too???


No.. He wouldn't dare. I was amazed at all of the hoops he had to jump through for Whole Foods. They come out and inspect his farm from time to time. He had to go to classes he has to do a great many things. He told me if someone rides with him to deliver the hogs that they can not even get out of the truck at the slaughter house


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Just Cliff said:


> No.. He wouldn't dare. I was amazed at all of the hoops he had to jump through for Whole Foods. They come out and inspect his farm from time to time. He had to go to classes he has to do a great many things. He told me if someone rides with him to deliver the hogs that they can not even get out of the truck at the slaughter house


I'm from NC. I helped build and streamlined a USDA inspected wholesale slaughter plant outside Wallace and managed a USDA retail plant in Harrells. Clear Run Farms to be specific.

Now, where exactly is this USDA inspected "organic" slaughter facility in NC you speak of here in your post? 

Specifics would be appreciated in kind, of course.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Was at the feed store yesterday, and it was busy... looked at their bulk seed selection, and saw the seed companies catalog on the counter... looked at corn, and they had some open pollinated corn, in 50lb bags. Reckon since it was in the catalog, they could order it. Have you tried your local feedstore?


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

triple divide said:


> I'm from NC. I helped build and streamlined a USDA inspected wholesale slaughter plant outside Wallace and managed a USDA retail plant in Harrells. Clear Run Farms to be specific.
> 
> Now, where exactly is this USDA inspected "organic" slaughter facility in NC you speak of here in your post?
> 
> Specifics would be appreciated in kind, of course.


If I may interject: I don't think it's "organic," but I know there is a slaughterhouse in Taylorsville (Alexander County) that does work for some humane producers in western NC. We were shopping at a farmer's market yesterday and tasted some beef barbecue from a fellow who has his cattle processed in Taylorsville. I think most of it goes to fancy restaurants in Charlotte, but he had some nice packages of all sorts of cuts as well as ground stuff.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Only Baker Creek tests each batch of corn they sell for the presence of GMO's. I doubt that any corn you buy , without being tested, could be guarenteed GMO free...


----------

